# Edit in Photoshop works, Open as Layers in Photoshop doesn't



## CalvinHilton (Nov 4, 2016)

Since updating Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC today to current versions "Open as Layers in Photoshop" won't start Photoshop if it's not already running and I get a LR error "The files could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop CC 2017 could not be launched."  If I already have PS running or manually start PS before the error appears the files will be opened as layers.

Open as Smart Object in Photoshop works regardless if PS is already running.  If PS isn't already running Open as Smart Object will launch PS.

Merge to Panorama in Photoshop has the same problem as Open in Layers.

Merge to HDR Pro in Photoshop has the same problem as Open in Layers.

I've done some research and see suggestions to use the Adobe CC Cleaner Tool.  I'm not sure I'm ready to go to that trouble now because this is just an annoyance; I'll see that PS isn't launching and I can start it manually.

I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling PS.  That didn't help.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 4, 2016)

This is a known bug in 6.7 CC2015.7
Work-around is to have PS open and running before 'Open as layers"

Lightroom 6.7 does not open Photoshop CS6 for HDR or Panoramas | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks like this issue has been fixed in the new version 2015.8 (6.8) see

Lightroom CC 2015.8 now available


----------

